#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

** 



*                                                                                    .....           * 

*        (   )                           /        117    108  40       .                           .....    * 

*      21.4 %          8.5 %       .        16.7 %       5.6 %       ..              .* 

***      15.4 %    11.1 %                    8.5 %    6.5 %             .   * 

*                         .                                                       .* 



** 


See More:

----------

